# Problème création clé USB Windows



## daftpunk69 (25 Décembre 2020)

Hello,
Alors pour ma part j'ai tout essayé dans tous les sens....mais vraiment ! Rien n'y fait.
J'ai un iMac 2013 sur lequel j'avais déja installé windows sur bootcamp, mais là impossible de créer la clé usb, j'ai toujours la même erreur "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable"

J'ai fais sur une clé USB 3 tout ce qu'il fallait, même la découpe des fichiers de plus de 4go.

J'ai suivie toutes les étapes en ce qui concerne l'installation avec une clé USB avec toutes recommandations de @Locke (merci au passage), même le tuto qu'il a laissé pour monté une version boot camp sur un DD externe...ça ne fonctionne pas, pourtant j'ai bien tout suivie.

Je suis a l'aise avec les commande dans le terminal ou le bidouillage d'un point de vu générale, mais là....pioufff j'ai du mal.

@Locke tu aurai une solution pour moi ?

Merci.

*Note de la modération :* on déménage dans ton propre message, aucun rapport dans le tutoriel sans Assistant Boot Camp


----------



## Locke (25 Décembre 2020)

daftpunk69 a dit:


> J'ai fais sur une clé USB 3 tout ce qu'il fallait, même la découpe des fichiers de plus de 4go.


Cette possibilité n'est à utiliser que si le message d'erreur qui est dans la copie écran apparaît, sinon ça ne sert à rien.


daftpunk69 a dit:


> J'ai suivie toutes les étapes en ce qui concerne l'installation avec une clé USB avec toutes recommandations de @Locke (merci au passage), même le tuto qu'il a laissé pour monté une version boot camp sur un DD externe...ça ne fonctionne pas, pourtant j'ai bien tout suivie.


Dans ce tutoriel, il n'est pas question de créer une clé USB d'installation, à aucun moment je n'en parle ! Je vais encore me répéter et te renvoyer à la lecture complète du tutoriel, mais si tu ne le suis pas à la lettre et en utilisant le matériel demandé, ce n'est même pas la peine de commencer et il n'y a pas d'autre alternative.

Pour le matériel, il faut impérativement utiliser un boîtier USB 3.0 gérant le protocole UASP comme ce boîtier pas cher... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B077XVTTJC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ...et un SSD si possible de marque Crucial ou Samsung pour leur fiabilité. En allant plus loin, j'ai aussi utilisé ce type de matériel... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B077SQ8J1V/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1 ...et... https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B07T5D6J81/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1





...ça fait comme une grosse clé USB, mais ça fonctionne aussi très bien.


----------



## daftpunk69 (25 Décembre 2020)

@Locke Merci pour la reponse aussi rapide soit-elle.

Certe je n'ai pas été explicite, mais il y a un minimum quand même en ce qui me concerne, pour suivre un tuto relativement simple et assez bien foutu.

J'ai perdu totalement espoir pour la clé USB bootable, c'est pourquoi je me suis rabattu sur le tuto dd externe.

En réalité, j'ai pas envie d'installer windows sur un dd externe et je ne comprend absolument pas pourquoi nous ne pouvons pas créer cette fichu clé bootable.

D'ailleurs il y a un moment tu expliquais que tu avais trouver la solution, sans la donner.






						Problème avec Bootcamp "Impossible de créer votre disque USB démarrable"
					

Alors effectivement c'était deux problèmes car maintenant ça marche parfaitement ! Merci à vous pour votre aide ;)




					forums.macg.co
				





> J'ai trouvé le coupable qui est un fichier et comme je le mentionne, personne n'y est pour rien, sauf les ténors de chez Microsoft. Je vais créer deux messages spécifiques, car il y a bien deux cas de figure. Le plus amusant dans tout ça est que j'ai réussi à installer une version de Windows sans Assistant Boot Camp et sans les pilotes/drivers.



J'aimerai bien savoir si la solution à été trouvé


----------



## Locke (26 Décembre 2020)

@daftpunk69
J'ai déménagé tes réponses dans un message qui t'es propre, car aucun rapport avec le tutoriel !


daftpunk69 a dit:


> En réalité, j'ai pas envie d'installer windows sur un dd externe et je ne comprend absolument pas pourquoi nous ne pouvons pas créer cette fichu clé bootable.


Sinon, de base tu as iMac 2013 et ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp te propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, mais aussi de la création d'une clé USB d'installation, c'est bien ça ?

Il serait intéressant que tu fasses une copie écran de ce que te propose ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp. De même qu'il serait intéressant d'avoir aussi des copies écran des messages d'erreur lorsque tu tentes de créer cette clé USB.

A la base il faut une clé USB 3.0 et pas en 2.0 de 8 Go dans le format Table de partition GUID en MS-DOS, un fichier .iso de Windows 10 impérativement dans le format 64 bits. Alors que se passe-t-il lorsque tu lances Assistant Boot Camp ?


----------



## daftpunk69 (26 Décembre 2020)

Hello @Locke et merci pour aide 


Locke a dit:


> Sinon, de base tu as iMac 2013 et ta version d'Assistant Boot Camp te propose l'utilisation d'un fichier .iso, mais aussi de la création d'une clé USB d'installation, c'est bien ça ?


Oui c'est bien ça !


Locke a dit:


> A la base il faut une clé USB 3.0 et pas en 2.0 de 8 Go dans le format Table de partition GUID en MS-DOS, un fichier .iso de Windows 10 impérativement dans le format 64 bits. Alors que se passe-t-il lorsque tu lances Assistant Boot Camp ?


J'ai une clé USB 3 (version bleu) de 64go formaté en partition GUID / MS-DOS (j'ai tenté aussi MBR et table de partition Apple en vain. Le fichier .iso c'est le dernier, récupéré sur le site officiel (Win10_20H2_v2_French_x64.iso)
Malgré tout ça, j'ai toujours là même erreur:




La seule chose qu'il me reste, c'est d'essayé avec une autre clé USB, sauf que j'en est pas sinon je l'aurai fait.

Je suis curieux de savoir d'ou peut bien provenir le problème.

J'ai pensé a autre chose aussi, j'ai bien monté windows sur un dd externe grace à ton tuto, j'ai crée sur mon ssd interne une partition que j'ai voulu cloner avec CCC, mais celui-ci ne te donne pas la possibilité d'avoir un clone bootable.
Le plus approprié pour avoir un clone bootable, c'est de le faire avec winclone, mais il n'y a pas de version d'essaie et la version payante est à 60€ dommage, j'aurai bien tenté le coup, parce que le dd externe tourne bien, avec tous les drivers, sauf que les taux de transferts en lecture/ecriture sont minable.
J'ai 16 mo's grand max en écriture.

Bref merci pour ton aide !


----------



## Locke (26 Décembre 2020)

daftpunk69 a dit:


> La seule chose qu'il me reste, c'est d'essayé avec une autre clé USB, sauf que j'en est pas sinon je l'aurai fait.


Bien, pour le moment tout semble correct, par contre un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...et tu suis à la lettre avec le logiciel mentionné la modification du fichier .iso en utilisant bien entendu celui modifié et vois ce qu'il se passe. Si c'est un échec, il te faudra utiliser une autre clé USB 3.0 d'une taille de 16 Go.


daftpunk69 a dit:


> J'ai pensé a autre chose aussi, j'ai bien monté windows sur un dd externe grace à ton tuto, j'ai crée sur mon ssd interne une partition que j'ai voulu cloner avec CCC, mais celui-ci ne te donne pas la possibilité d'avoir un clone bootable.
> Le plus approprié pour avoir un clone bootable, c'est de le faire avec winclone, mais il n'y a pas de version d'essaie et la version payante est à 60€ dommage, j'aurai bien tenté le coup, parce que le dd externe tourne bien, avec tous les drivers, sauf que les taux de transferts en lecture/ecriture sont minable.


Sans utiliser la version complète de Winclone, tu peux oublier un rétro clonage.


----------



## daftpunk69 (27 Décembre 2020)

Locke a dit:


> Bien, pour le moment tout semble correct, par contre un peu de lecture... https://forums.macg.co/threads/alte...es-fichiers-dinstallation-de-windows.1336321/ ...et tu suis à la lettre avec le logiciel mentionné la modification du fichier .iso en utilisant bien entendu celui modifié et vois ce qu'il se passe. Si c'est un échec, il te faudra utiliser une autre clé USB 3.0 d'une taille de 16 Go.


Hello @Locke j'avais déja lu de long en large même si tu précisais bien ceci:


> ...attention, prenez le temps de bien regarder cette copie écran, car ça ne concernera que ce message d'erreur durant l'installation


Du coup j'avais quand même essayé, mais en vain.

Pour le coup, j'avais sous le coude un imac 21,5 de 2013 aussi et je ne sais même pas pourquoi je n'ai pas pensé à tester avec.
Ben figure que toi que j'ai reussi à creer la clé bootable du 1er coup....






Honnêtement c'est incompréhensible...donc bêtement, je me suis dit que j'allais créer cette clé usb que j'allais ensuite m'empresser de la foutre au cul de mon iMac 27 (tjs de 2013) après avoir crée une partition en NTFS pour demarrer l'install.

Ben non, ça ne fonctionne pas !






Apres avoir booté sur la clé usb, tout charge correctement, l'installation se déroule bien, je passe toute les étapes:

-Copie des fichiers...
-Preparations des fichiers....
-Installation des fonctionnalités
-Installation des mises à jour
-En cours d'achèvement 

Et là j'ai subitement cette fenêtre d'erreur....impossible d'aller plus loin.

Quand je retourne sur catalina, j'ai bien des dossiers qui ont été installé et il y a au total environ 16go d'espace pris.

Franchement c'est vraiment incompréhensible.

Tu as une idée ?


----------



## Locke (27 Décembre 2020)

daftpunk69 a dit:


> Honnêtement c'est incompréhensible...donc bêtement, je me suis dit que j'allais créer cette clé usb que j'allais ensuite m'empresser de la foutre au cul de mon iMac 27 (tjs de 2013) après avoir crée une partition en NTFS pour demarrer l'install.


Ben non, tu ne dois pas créer toi-même une réservation de partition en NTFS ! D'ailleurs tu ne peux pas sous macOS, car ce type de formatage n'est pas proposé. Alors comment as-tu fait ?

Sinon, de base lorsqu’Assistant Boot Camp est lancé, il te propose de réserver une taille de partition temporaire qu'il va formater en MS-DOS _(FAT32)_, puis créer la clé USB d'installation de Windows qui contiendra aussi les pilotes/drivers. La clé USB étant réalisée, Assistant Boot Camp passe la main au fichier d'installation de Windows, dans cet écran...




...il faudra sélectionner impérativement la partition ayant pour nom BOOTCAMP en majuscules, puis faire un clic sur l'option Formater. Après acception de la confirmation de formatage qui se fera cette fois-ci en NTFS, l'installateur de Windows démarrera réellement l'installation.


----------

